# Precision Mathews Rml 16-60 V Lathe Arrived



## Pb57 (Dec 14, 2015)

My Precision Mathews lathe arrived a couple days ago. I got it all set in place and leveled with a precision level and wired up with the help of my generous neighbor Mark who is an engineer.  He made me a 1 inch by 16 inches long precision ground test bar and we put it in the 3 jaw chuck.  At the chuck end it showed less than 2 tenths run out. We then put the other end in the tail stock and it again was less than 2 tenths! We were both amazed by the quality of this lathe.  Mark has been in the factory in Taiwan where this lathe is made and he is the one that steered me towards buying from Matt. This machine is so quiet it's unbelievable.  The videos I had watched of this machine were much louder than it actually is. Matt is great to deal with other than the time it took to get. He has offered to give me several hundred dollars with of toolmex tooling for the wait which is very generous.  Thanks for looking
Paul


----------



## Pb57 (Dec 14, 2015)

Not sure what happened but could someone fix the pictures. Thanks Paul


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 14, 2015)

Now that's a lathe... Very nice!


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 14, 2015)

WOW!!!  I am not gonna lie, I'm a bit green with envy right now.

Mike.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice lathe, Paul!  I don't want to rain on your parade, but a test bar in a 3 jaw chuck doesn't really tell you much of anything by itself, good or bad, about the lathe's accuracy.  There are plenty of good references on the internet on how to test it properly and comprehensively.  I see the leveling feet are installed, is it precision leveled yet?  What kinds of things do you plan to make with it?


----------



## coolidge (Dec 14, 2015)

Congrats! More pics please and what are those cables in the chip drawer? Great to hear about how quiet it is, that it seemed really loud on the youtube videos was something I was concerned about.


----------



## Pb57 (Dec 14, 2015)

The cables are for the DRO that I haven't installed yet. It's still waiting in its box.  Yeah I don't know what was up with the videos I have seen of this lathe with the noise level. Must have been the sunsitivity of the microphone because this lathe is so so quiet it's unbelievable. I just got done breaking it in according to the manual and even running at 2500 rpm it is so quiet. The fit and finish is exceptional as well. 
As far as the test bar yeah I realize that. I wanted to break it in first before doing any work with it but testing the runout on the chuck and tail stock alignment proved to be exceptional I think you would agree.


----------



## Pb57 (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Pb57 (Dec 14, 2015)

View attachment 116609
View attachment 116609
View attachment 116610


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 14, 2015)

What size is your Acer?  Looks big, 10x54 or 9x49?

Mike.


----------



## Pb57 (Dec 14, 2015)

I restore old cars and tractors as a hobby but will be retiring in a few years and have other work lined up utilizing my machinery. The above pic is an old bronco I'm restoring as well as a hydraulic press I made and a new Acer mill I bought recently. Sorry for the double pics, not used to posting from my phone.  If a mod could delete the extras I would appreciate it.  Thanks


----------



## Pb57 (Dec 14, 2015)

The Acer is a 9x49 and is exceptional quality as well.  I didn't know about precision Mathews at the time I bought it


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 14, 2015)

Pb57 said:


> (snip)
> As far as the test bar yeah I realize that. I wanted to break it in first before doing any work with it but testing the runout on the chuck and tail stock alignment proved to be exceptional I think you would agree.


.0002" runout test on a three jaw chuck is either very good or very lucky.  You will need to check other diameters to see if the scroll is good at other diameters as well.  I don't quite understand what or how you were testing with the bar in the three jaw and the other end of the bar on the tailstock center or how it related to tailstock alignment...  Again and still, very nice lathe, Paul!  You will get a lot of good use out of it!


----------



## coolidge (Dec 14, 2015)

Pb57 you are going to be busy...taking photos and videos so we can live vicariously through you!


----------



## planeflyer21 (Dec 15, 2015)

Very nice!  I'm not even back into another machine and I was already looking at the 16x40.  Glad to hear the quality is very good.

Since nobody else is chiming in,   

Congratulations!


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 15, 2015)

What a beast of a lathe! I would imagine a lathe that size making a lathe the size of my 1127VF!!


----------



## Pb57 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for  the positive comments guys! I will try to take some videos to post soon. Paul


----------



## Rich V (Dec 16, 2015)

Some big specs!
*Distance Between Centers
40" or 60"
Max. Swing over Bed
16"
Max Swing is Gap
25"
Width of Bed
12"
Spindle Mount/Bore
D1-6 2-1/4
Spindle Speeds, 12 steps
25-2000 RPM
Leadscrew Pitch (Main)
4 TPI
Cross Screw Pitch
10TPI (.100 Pitch)
Longitudinal Feeds
.011-.0633 IPR
Cross Feeds
.0003 to .01837 IPR
Inch Threads
2 to 112 TPI
Metric Threads
14mm to .1mm Pitch
M.P. Threads
7mm to .1mm Pitch
D.P. Threads
4 to 112 DP
Travel of Cross Slide
12-1/4"
Travel of Compund
5"
Tailstock Quill Travel
2-3/8"
Tailstock Taper
MT#4
Main Motor
7.5HP
Machine Weight*
*4850 (60") Pounds
Power Requirements
220/440 3 phase*


----------



## sanddan (Dec 16, 2015)

That thing is a beast. Congratulations.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 16, 2015)

sanddan said:


> That thing is a beast. Congratulations.



That is an understatement.

Mike.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 16, 2015)

We need to see some pics soon of it making chips and the surface finish quality or its his wife's lathe and she won't let him run it.


----------



## Pb57 (Dec 16, 2015)

Haha. I still work for a living and haven't spent much time in the shop.   As far as a wife I don't have another one yet.  Got divorced 10 years ago and had a shop full of equipment at that time. Had to sell it all.  This is my last item I had to buy to be equipped as I had been before the divorce so have some pity on me. Lol


----------



## coolidge (Dec 17, 2015)

Been there and done that PB, again congrats on the new lathe! I have been drooling over the 16x40 version, did you get the single phase or three phase?


----------



## Pb57 (Dec 17, 2015)

I live out in the sticks so no 3 phase here. I got the single phase version.  I had a 15-54 leblond servo shift when I was married which was a nice lathe although I like the fit and finish of the RML above the leblond and it runs much quieter.  The RML is a heavier lathe as well


----------



## Pb57 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just a little update on the lathe. I chucked a piece of 2 inch diameter aluminum in the 3 jaw and it hung out 7 1/2 inches. I took 15 thousands off and measured each end. 5 tenths off from one end to the other and that's with the end hanging open, no live center. So far I'm impressed and Matt is great to deal with. Paul


----------



## planeflyer21 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow!  Definately going to be taking at look at the 1640 down the road.


----------



## Pb57 (Dec 28, 2015)

Nothing to complicated but I've made a couple of these paperweight bullets on the new lathe. They are solid aluminum and brass and scaled from a 40 caliber round.  It is 2 inch diameter. 
I'm a Deputy Sheriff at my real job and everyone at work wants one of these now.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice paperweight.  Cool looking.

Mike.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 29, 2015)

Pb what kind of surface finish are you getting from the lathe? I'm assuming the paperweight was polished after turning?


----------



## Pb57 (Dec 29, 2015)

Coolidge so far all I've turned is aluminum and brass using carbide inserts. The inserts are made for turning aluminum and brass and are from toolmex that I got from Matt. The finish is beautiful. I sanded lightly with 1500 grit then buffed on my Baldor buffer.  After the lathe cut there were no visible lines in the brass or aluminum.  I love this lathe, and have I mentioned how quiet it is!


----------



## coolidge (Dec 30, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 30, 2015)

I want a bullet paperweight, too!!  That is a neat idea that may just end up being a gift for someone someday.  I'm really glad you are liking your lathe.  I wish I had the room and budget for a machine that size.  Keep us posted as you spend more time behind the levers!


----------



## Pb57 (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm finally getting around to posting something about this lathe. I turned this pin down from 90mm to 80mm on a portion of the inside. Its for an excavator attachment. I took measurements from one end to the other as I was turning it to size and it was always within 2 to 4 tenths from one end to the other. the span is 16 1/2 inches so I am very impressed and happy with this lathe.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 29, 2018)

Nice. And I'm still jealous after all these years too.


----------



## ddickey (Jun 29, 2018)

Why aren't these lathes still available? Market to small I guess? 
I wonder if the new ones are still made in the same factory?


----------



## jbolt (Jun 29, 2018)

Soooo enviuos!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Jun 29, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Why aren't these lathes still available? Market to small I guess?
> I wonder if the new ones are still made in the same factory?



They are still made by the same factory in Taiwan, they come with different paint schemes any may have a different acronym. Just do a search on RML-1440 or RML-1640, they are sold by Acra, Kent, QMT and a few other vendors. I installed a VFD on FIrestopper's (Paco) RML-1640, they are just amazingly well built and solid, easily will hold a few tenths over 12". The RML is a D1-6 spindle mount and a 2" spindle, there is also the ERL-1340 which is the same level of machine but with a D1-4 spindle with a 1-9/16" bore. Price wise they were actually a lot of machine for the money, but prices have gone up 5-10% this year and now they will probably be adding sales tax even if shipped out of state.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-acra-1640te.66846/


----------



## ddickey (Jun 29, 2018)

Precision Matthews used to sell this machine?
QMT?


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi Paul, I had a feeling you built that press- nice job on that 
Mark


----------



## COMachinist (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi Paul 
That is a very nice lathe. It kind of makes my PM-12x36T look less impressive now. Congratulations on a look at your impressive shop, and machines.
Thanks for sharing.
CH


----------



## Pb57 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I have been blessed for sure but would be just as happy using my old Clausing or Leblond lathe if that's all I had


----------



## Ray C (Jul 1, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Precision Matthews used to sell this machine?
> QMT?




He still does.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 1, 2018)

I wouldn't say the lathe is big I'd say just about right. Man she's beautiful , your a lucky man , congratulations many times over. I really am envious of such a beauty . God bless , treat her good and have fun. 
Marks reputation is showing how much he really cares about getting the best for his customers. I for one if I could afford a machine would shop only there. If no one else can say it I'll say THANK YOU MARK FOR THE PM LINE ...


----------



## [X]Outlaw (Jul 1, 2018)

My goodness! That is a beast of a machine!


----------



## ddickey (Jul 1, 2018)

Ray C said:


> He still does.


Are they just not advertised? They're not on the website. Not sure why that would be.
I did check out a few other brands like Sun Master I think it was. 13x40 was ~$16k.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 2, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Are they just not advertised? They're not on the website. Not sure why that would be.
> I did check out a few other brands like Sun Master I think it was. 13x40 was ~$16k.



Matt also supplies customers who require heavier industrial equipment.   He used to have those lathes on his past websites.   Clients who need big stuff don't really "window shop"; they just call and ask for what they need and give size specifications.


----------



## NoobCanuk (Sep 13, 2018)

DangI was just looking at some old posts to drool.  Curious if Pb57 still posts here or not.  Would absolutely love to see recent pics of his beauty in action now.  Sure love coming back here to drool from time to time still. LOL


----------



## external power (Sep 14, 2018)

Just WOW!!!


----------

